# Wheels to pull slabs



## jczv (May 4, 2010)

Has anybody made or know of anything to assist with moving slabs by hand. I'm thinking of something somewhat similar to this system for pulling kayak's etc: http://www.muletransportsystems.com/ 

I'm hoping to get bigger slabs so not looking at trying to move a whole log.

I'm still working through a system so I can get some slabs out of the state forest down the road (but no vehicles allowed). I've got some pieces to practice on that I can't get a vehicle to on my lot.


----------



## striperswaper (May 4, 2010)

large slabs are going to weigh a whole lot more than a yak
maybe a modified arch with sling instead of tongs?


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 4, 2010)

These wheels work pretty good!


----------



## woodsrunner (May 4, 2010)

Check out the Logrite arches that Baileys sells.

Scott


----------



## BobL (May 5, 2010)

I have used a modified bricklayers brick stack lifter to move slabs. Like this




These things can carry about 600 lbs. The most I have moved with it was a slab that was 300+ lbs?


----------



## Beefie (May 5, 2010)

What about one of those two wheeled big game carts. They are rated for a couple hundred pounds and designed to go into the woods. Should be able to pick one up from the locale fleet farm. I see you are from Wisconsin also.


Beefie


----------



## M.R. (May 5, 2010)

woodsrunner said:


> Check out the Logrite arches that Baileys sells.
> 
> Scott



Seems as if it would be easy enough to fab or have one taylor made along there style & come up with something between the Junior / Fetching / Buck -style of arches to fit ones needs/uses.

http://www.logrite.com/mainarch.html


----------



## woodsrunner (May 6, 2010)

M.R. said:


> Seems as if it would be easy enough to fab or have one taylor made along there style & come up with something between the Junior / Fetching / Buck -style of arches to fit ones needs/uses.
> 
> http://www.logrite.com/mainarch.html



YEP! I agree you could make one pretty easy. There are lots of these arches being manufactured. If I were to make one I would look at a bunch of them and mix/match features from several of the commercially available ones to suit my needs.

Scott


----------



## Cowboy Billy (May 6, 2010)

The lager diamater wheel you use the easier it will be to pull. Making a set of logging wheels with off road bike tires might work well. Just watch out going down hill.

Something like a mini pair of these


----------



## Brmorgan (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the great old pic. I've often wondered how many of those old teamsters got run over by the load if the horses spooked etc.


----------



## jczv (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I got what is hopefully some good ideas from the pictures and suggestions.

What I'm thinking now is something where I can clamp a wheel on each side of the slab at around the center of gravity, a mechanism to make sure the wheels are parallel and clamp a handle (or pair of them) to the front to pull. 

That way I'm never much wider then then the slab I'm trying to move and I don't have to worry as much dragging the back of the slab. I'm trying to move over rocky brushy uneven ground. 

When I throw something together (it's behind a bunch of other projects right now) I'll post some pictures.


----------



## BobL (May 8, 2010)

jczv said:


> What I'm thinking now is something where I can clamp a wheel on each side of the slab at around the center of gravity, a mechanism to make sure the wheels are parallel and clamp a handle (or pair of them) to the front to pull.



Depending on how thick the slab is, it is possible that the slab can crack or even break at the clamping points, or at weak points such as the heart . A better way would be clamping a telescoping or adjustable width axle that would support the slab all the way across it. An axle location of slightly forward of the COG so the front end of the slab lifted upwards might work better.

As an aside here's a few shots of trolleys I saw while walking around Venice yesterday.










Here's how they cope with stairs - and they sure have a lot of them.
This is a small trolley - remember no cars or trucks only boats and trolleys.





Home delivery.


----------



## Beefie (May 8, 2010)

BobL said:


> Depending on how thick the slab is, it is possible that the slab can crack or even break at the clamping points, or at weak points such as the heart . A better way would be clamping a telescoping or adjustable width axle that would support the slab all the way across it. An axle location of slightly forward of the COG so the front end of the slab lifted upwards might work better.
> 
> As an aside here's a few shots of trolleys I saw while walking around Venice yesterday.
> 
> ...



All Iam seeing is red x's No pics.

Beefie


----------



## BobL (May 8, 2010)

Beefie said:


> All Iam seeing is red x's No pics.
> 
> Beefie



That's really funny cos in your reply I can see my pics?


----------



## jdrum (May 8, 2010)

no pics
no xs

jim


----------



## lmbeachy (May 8, 2010)

No can see anything but red X's


----------



## Brmorgan (May 9, 2010)

I don't even get red X boxes, but I have them turned off in Firefox. I noticed there aren't even attachment links at the bottom of your post, either. That's strange.

As per the OP, this is what I use to keep the tail end of my longer beams and planks off the ground when I move them around. 






Might not be the best if you're hauling by hand, but it might give you an idea or two. The boards/timbers sit in a ~20" long section of 12" shallow conveyor troughing I grabbed from the scrap bin at the mill a couple years back. Just welded an axle under it and fitted two wheelbarrow tires. They're rated for something like 150 lbs., but that beam is around 500. They're not too happy about it but they've held up so far; hopefully they'll keep until I get something a bit better built.


----------



## BobL (May 9, 2010)

Now I'm not seeing them either.

Try again.
As an aside here's a few shots of trolleys I saw while walking around Venice yesterday.











Here's how they cope with stairs - and they sure have a lot of them.




This is a small trolley - remember no cars or trucks only boats and trolleys.

Home delivery.


----------



## Rookie1 (May 9, 2010)

jczv said:


> Thanks for all the input. I got what is hopefully some good ideas from the pictures and suggestions.
> 
> What I'm thinking now is something where I can clamp a wheel on each side of the slab at around the center of gravity, a mechanism to make sure the wheels are parallel and clamp a handle (or pair of them) to the front to pull.
> 
> ...



An old friend of mine was a truck driver and hauled steel tubing to machineshops. Some places were really small and didnt have big loading docks or cranes so he needed to work smarter not harder. He always told me about putting a two wheeler near the center of the piece and balancing it in. I think you are onto the same idea. Keep us posted. Oh Bob I cant see your pics either.


----------



## BobL (May 9, 2010)

What about this?


----------



## Rookie1 (May 9, 2010)

They are working now Bob. Nice pics. Plenty of good ideas and examples.


----------



## BobL (May 9, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> They are working now Bob. Nice pics. Plenty of good ideas and examples.



Just the previous one showing the home delivery, or all 4?


----------

